
Just Desserts: A Strange Tale of Fruitcakes and the Collins Street Bakery - dynamicwebpaige
http://www.texasmonthly.com/articles/just-desserts/
======
randycupertino
Regarding his wife being in on the scam:

> Sandy told the authorities that Kay had played no part in his scheme, though
> he might have been more convincing if he’d remembered that they could read
> his email, like the one in which he wrote Kay, “Remember: you never knew
> anything.”

That is amazing. What a great article.

When I worked on Wall St we had a dude on my desk on the trading floor steal
30k in black car (upscale cars before Uber existed) and bill it to our firm.
They didn't even fire him. They were just like, "Don't do that any more."

We also had a secretary at our firm recently put 13k of her personal expenses
on the bosses credit card. She paid all of his bills and he never got them, so
nobody found out until after she got fired (for other reasons) and they
finally looked at his invoices.

------
jpatokal
_“What’s so typical,” said an interested neighbor eating lunch at an area cafe
the afternoon of the sentencing, “is he bought depreciable items! If he’d just
invested in the market, he could have replaced the money, taken his share, and
they would have been none the wiser.”_

Indeed. Reading stories like this, I'm always struck by the sheer incompetence
and greed of the perps, and how many warning signs everybody else manages to
miss. How many other tales like this are there that we never hear about,
because the thief had half a clue?

------
11thEarlOfMar
Sandy Jenkins had nothing on Omar Siddiqui. Omar, "...defrauded [Fry's
Electronics] out of $65 million..." and then "He spent $162 million in three
years at the MGM Grand Casino and Las Vegas Sands Casino...".

He was sentenced to 6 years in prison.

[http://www.mercurynews.com/ci_11290227](http://www.mercurynews.com/ci_11290227)

[http://www.bizjournals.com/sanjose/news/2011/12/08/former-
fr...](http://www.bizjournals.com/sanjose/news/2011/12/08/former-frys-
executive-gets-six-years.html)

------
nyolfen
>He retrieved the stash and poured all the jewelry into an insulated Whole
Foods bag, then he drove down to Lady Bird Lake, on the edge of downtown. With
the bag in his hand, he walked to a secluded bend, hoping he wouldn’t be
interrupted by some stroller-pushing, power-walking busybody, and he began
scattering the treasure behind trees, bushes, rocks—the way one might hide
eggs at Easter. It made him cringe to imagine a dog peeing on his $25,000
Patek Philippe Aquanaut watch, his $22,359 Ulysse Nardin watch, or any of the
other watches and gold bars he’d grabbed on his way out the door in Corsicana.
When he ran out of hiding places, he tossed the rest in the lake, resisting
the urge to jump in, fish it out, and stuff it all back in the bag.

lmao, incredible.

~~~
randycupertino
I read another article about it that stated that divers pulled 40lbs of his
watches out of the lake. FORTY POUNDS. Of watches. I don't even think I own
forty pounds of shoes.

[http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2580280/50-000-year-...](http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2580280/50-000-year-
bakery-worker-stole-16m-fund-multimillionaire-lifestyle-including-223-trips-
private-jets-25-000-watches-lavish-homes.html)

^^ don't hate, I enjoy reading the daily mail... it's not above packing their
articles chock full of the little salacious details like 40lbs of watches that
other rags leave out.

